# Durance: Roleplay Convicts and Colonists on a Hellhole Prison Planet!



## Fiddleback (May 16, 2013)

Sounds interesting.  Reminds me a bit of HoL, although obviously slightly more serious in nature.


----------



## Nytmare (May 16, 2013)

Oooo, a new Morningstar production?  I am excited.

ZU IGIXSE LI-LI


----------



## Alarian (May 18, 2013)

The setting sounds really interesting, but I don't really think the system itself is something I would like.  Does anyone know if there is enough information on the setting to use it with another system?


----------



## Nytmare (May 18, 2013)

From what I have read, I am lead to believe that the setting is going to be far more heavily in the players lap, than the books.

[EDIT] Man, that sentence made more sense when I wrote it...  What I meant to say was that what I've read makes me think that the book is all about the mechanics, and not about the dressing.  Much like how Fiasco is about a bank caper gone wrong that can take place anywhere or when, or how the Shab Al Hiri Roach takes place at any generic institution of higher learning.  To me this sounds like a game about a penal colony, and the specifics of that world are entirely left up to the people playing the game.


----------

